# HP numbers



## Mike05gto (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey guys was wondering is the setup I have would be capable of 475 rwhp..I bought the car and the owner claimed it dynoed at this..dont have the specs on the camshaft but it's nothing enormous but decent, also has the heads ported and polished, Manley vavles, different springs, fast 102 intake, under ive pulley, bigger injectors, headers, exhaust, beefier clutch..thanks for the help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It depends on the dyno. Some are more generous than others. That would be at the higher end more than likely. The camshaft has a big bearing. Don't get too hung up on "numbers". There are many cars with smaller ones that could be faster. Take it to the track and see what it traps in the quarter.


----------

